# Mise en valeur



## marimedellin

Hola.
¿Pueden ayudarme con esto?

"La diffusion des inventaires et catalogues, la présentation régulière d'expositions à l'aube du XXI siècle demeurent des objectifs déterminants pour la mise en valeur du patrimoine des arts du spectacle souvent peu connu..."

También tengo una duda con esto:
Las exposiciones son ¿al alba? ¿de madrugada?

Mil gracias
Marimedellin


----------



## Marcelot

Te propongo:

Albores (para "aube", no se trata de ninguna madrugada) o, si prefieres, vísperas o algo que te indique el siglo XXI está por empezar.
El texto es de finales del siglo XX, ¿no?

Valorización (para mise en valeur).

Espero te ayude...


----------



## totor

marimedellin said:


> d'expositions à l'aube du XXI siècle



*En los albores* del siglo XXI.


----------



## Yulia Alex

A l'aube = a comienzas
En los albores suena poetizado y este como entiendo no es el caso


----------



## Domtom

-
... para la puesta en relieve del patrimonio...


----------



## Marcelot

Perdón Yulia Alex, pero no me parece "poetizado".
¿Has querido decir "a comienzos?
Te comento que no se trata de principios del siglo XXI sino del siglo que está a punto de empezar.

Hasta luego...


----------



## marimedellin

Muchas gracias a todos
Marimedellin


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es cierto, *Yulia*, que *albores* tiene una consonancia poética. Sin embargo, su uso en casos como el que nos ocupa es habitual. Personalmente me parece correcta la propuesta de *Marcelot* y de *Totor*.

En cuanto a *mise en valeur*, *marimedellin*, en este caso creo que podemos poner ...*para realzar el patrimonio*...


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo para emplear *en los albores de* que no tiene matiz poético.
En cambio disiento con Marcelot sobre *valorización*; es galicismo en el sentido de "_mise en valeur"._
DRAE 1) valorar (señalar el precio)
         2) valorar (reconocer, estimar el valor o mérito de algo o alguien)
         3) aumentar el valor de algo
son los únicos sentidos reconocidos.
La propuesta de Víctor me parece satisfactoria.
Bonsoir à tous


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

Gurb: a mí me parece que "realzar" el patrimonio no es lo mismo que "mettre en valeur le patrimoine".

He propuesto "valorización" porque es un término que se utiliza en organismos oficiales tanto de América como de España.

Saludos...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Entonces se podría proponer un equivalente a_ realzar_ cada vez más utilizado en este sentido es: *dar realce.
*Ahí van unos cuantos ejemplos sacados del Corpus de la RAE:_ para dar el máximo realce a la Expo; el realce dado al Quinto Centenario; dar realce a un programa, a la mujer española, al viaje de un gobernante, a un evento, a los restos arqueológicos, a las fiestas._..Según estos ejemplos se podría decir:
..*.para dar realce al patrimonio
*Un saludo


----------



## chics

Hola, me parece que no hay ningún problema con el verbo realzar, es correcto y todo eso. Personalmente, no veo que cambie nada poner _dar realce_ cuando ya tenemos un verbo (_realzar_) para decir eso.

Por otra parte, existen ambos términos: _valorización_ (de _valorizar_) y _valoración_ (de _valorar_). Valorizar se suele usar en el sentido de poner en relieve el valor de algo, resaltar o umentar su valor. Es típicamente usado en márqueting y en bolsa, mientras que valorizar es típico de presupuestos y transacciones comerciales, dar un valor. Después también hay _revalorizar_, para devolver un valor superior a algo, que ha ido a menos.


----------



## AngieGM

chics said:


> Hola, me parece que no hay ningún problema con el verbo realzar, es correcto y todo eso. Personalmente, no veo que cambie nada poner _dar realce_ cuando ya tenemos un verbo (_realzar_) para decir eso.  TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO.
> 
> Por otra parte, existen ambos términos: _valorización_ (de _valorizar_) y _valoración_ (de _valorar_). Valorizar se suele usar en el sentido de *poner en relieve* el valor de algo, resaltar o umentar su valor. Es típicamente usado en *márqueting* y en bolsa, mientras que valorizar es típico de presupuestos y transacciones comerciales, dar un valor. Después también *hay* _revalorizar_, para devolver un valor superior a algo*,* que ha ido a menos.


 

Poner *DE* relieve
¡¡Ojalá la Real Academia escuchara tus plegarias y aceptara esta palabra ESPAÑOLIZADA!!
Existe/tenemos/poseemos
Sin la coma



Abrazoskis!


----------



## sammyLO

Hola a todos! no sé si podréis ayudarme. sabe alguien como traducir lo siguiente?:
- mise en valor du patrimoine 
podría ser algo así como " valorar el patrimonio " 

*** Norma 10. Hilo dividido
Gévy (moderadora)
Mucha gracias por todo. Un saludo


----------



## plemy

sammyLO said:


> 1º) - mise en valeur du patrimoine
> podría ser algo así como " valorar el patrimonio "
> 
> 1 - = aprovechamiento, o acondicionamiento...
> 2 - *** Norma 10. Hilo dividido
> Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## carlotalafargue

Debes añadir más contexto: porque sí, tal vez _mise en valeur_ pueda significar _valoración_... o no.


----------



## sammyLO

muchas gracias por la ayuda, creo que me cuadra mejor la versión de plemy " acondicionamiento". un saludo


----------



## Loretosui

"Promoción" del patrimonio, "promover el desarrollo" del patrimonio, "realce"... Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

La traducción literal es válida, tanto en América como en España: *'puesta* *en valor del patrimonio'*.
El buscador de internet señala más de 6 millones de casos...


----------



## benamaroran

Comment dites vous "mise en valeur", de l'art digital dans les galeries et musées ?


----------

